# 2009 Heartland Cyclone Toy Hauler 5Th Wheel



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I sold off my Outback 5th wheel toy hauler last month. Was sad to see it go, but is better to have another family use it rather than just sit in my rv spot.

Well my good friends just decided to sell their toy hauler also after seeing ours go. Same deal - they have been using it less and less. Rather than just sit around - it needs to go to a new family. Not an outback, but a great toy hauler. I thought I would list it here: They are looking for $44,500 OBO

3850 Fifth Wheel Toy Hauler for sale, in fantastic shape! original owners, Bought new! Non Smokers.

Located in PA zip 18055

41' Long 
3 slide outs
Sleeps 8 
Weighs 13,634 lbs dry
14' Garage with Bathroom
5500 Onan Generator
Ducted Heat and A/C
Real Amish Hardwood Cabinets
Fueling Station
Two 30 Gallon Propane Tanks
Front and rear Electric Stabilizers
Two 40 Gallon Black Tanks
One 80 Gallon gray tank
120 Gallon Fresh Water Tank
12 Gallon Gas/Electric Hot water heater
Gas/Electric Refrigerator 
Security Camera With Monitor
50 Amp Power
Garage and Living Room TV
DVD player
XM Radio
Microwave
Central Vac System
Washer and Dryer Hookup

pictures here:

My link

Video here:

My link


----------

